# [Apr 12, 2013] Backyard Punk Show!!! (Oklahoma City, OK)



## crustythadd23 (Apr 11, 2013)

Having a backyard show tomorrow, Friday, April 12th.

Door opens: 6:30pm
Show starts: 7:00pm
Ends: 11:00pm

Apathy Cycle(California)(Headliners)
JIMJONES(8:30-9pm)
No Luck(7:45pm-8:15pm)
Kinda Creepy(7pm-7:30pm)


----------

